# air play avec haut parleur ca marche avec l 'apple tv 4 chez vous ?



## stefff13 (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai fait l 'acquisition d'une enceinte  Harman-Kardon aura 
le lien ici
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HD915VC/A/harman-kardon-aura-wireless-speaker-system

j'ai bien installe sur mon iphone 6 ( ios a jour ) avec l'appli nécessaire "harman remote" pour configurer l'air play. 
 Rien a faire je me connecte seulement en bluetooth mais pas avec air play je n'arrive pas à configurer .
Le processus de configuration  avec exige une connexion bluetooth ( ca ok)
puis un réseau wifi mais quand l'appli fait une recherche réseau wifi il  ne trouve aucun réseau donc pas installation .

Cela devait etre clair et simple comme l'eau de roche  cela devient rageant.......


----------



## stefff13 (5 Novembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé !!!
Foutu modèle que j'ai pris a la  Fcna. En fait il existe une version ( à peine moins chère ) Harman-Kardon Aura "studio" qui ne fait que Bluetooth et n'a pas de Wifi ( pas de configuration possible ) donc airplay n'est pas compatible  .
Donc à ceux qui commande ce type d'enceinte ( qui a un son de très bonne qualité) faites attention ne pas choisir la gamme "studio" pour du Harman Kardon 

pour ma part retour à la Fcna  go chez dytar ... 

Donc pb résolu


----------

